# what to feed a great pyrenees



## carabelli

we are having trouble keeping weight on our great pyrenees dogs ... what does everyone feed your dogs?


----------



## Guest

Large breed dog food. Mine also gets some table scraps once in a while. With the extremely hot weather, mine doesn't eat very much.


----------



## carabelli

Thanks ... I have been feeding a large dog food, but, I just purchased some with high protein in hopes of increasing their weight


----------



## liz

Have your dogs been checked for worms? And be careful with the brand/type of dog food too....I know that some would prefer to keep costs down, especially when it comes to needing to buy those large sacks of dry kibble, cheap is not always best and steer away from the store brands, they tend to be the ones that aren't as good as if you were to get Purina or Pedigree.

If you have extra goats milk you can add some to their ration...or even the whey from cheese making, the added proteins from those are better than any artificial supplements.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart

What brand of dog food are you using? I suggest canadiae or diamond brand dog food something with no corn wheat or soy, if its not worms your dogs might not be processing the nutrients in their food right, and not getting enough.


----------



## carabelli

Thanks ... we initially purchased a bag from our co-op ... not sure of the brand ... i know meat was one of the first ingredients, but, it probably had corn in it ... i will check into those brands - thanks for the tips.


----------



## JessaLynn

We have had the same trouble with our great pyr.I started getting her 4Health dog food at TSC and after a few months of that and also giving her goats milk mixed in to encourage her to eat her food she gained 15lbs! It's more expensive but has no wheat corn or soy and a higher protein.I tried making dog food by cooking her chicken rice and veggies but that was more of a hassle and cost me about the same as the already made dog food. I think with the breed...they eat a small amount all threw the day.We can't offer her food all threw the day since our goats would try to eat it for sure.We offer her food in the morning and at night and she gobbles what she wants up. I also feed her scraps and whey after I'm done making cheese.She loves it  My kids say they are making her cereal when they mix the milk or whey in her dry food haha She always eat every bite.Good luck and do check her for worms just in case as well.


----------



## Tinyhoovesontheheart

4Health is the same as diamond brand just in the TSC bag and a few dollars more.


----------



## JessaLynn

really?? now I'm curious..how did you find that out? It's probably right on the bag somewhere and I never payed attention haha


----------



## carabelli

thanks ... she is due for a vet visit this week anyways, so, we will check for worms then


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

We feed pedigree large breed kibble but Venus wont "gobble" that up by itself (and we have a dog food eating goat!) so I get the pedigree canned food and I add that to the kibble. This way she loves the food and will eat an etire bowl right away (leaving none for the goats :greengrin: ) 

She will ususally eat 1 equine feed scoop of kibble in one day and 1 full can of the pedigree canned food (we split it between morning feeding and nighttime feeding) 

Sometimes she does not want to eat in the morning--so i take her entire bowl and put it back in the fridge we have in the barn. Come dinner time I add a little more food and put the bowl back out. She will always eat the entire bowl then.

She also get large breed milkbones...those she loves!


----------



## MissMM

I'm glad to read my Gr Pyr isn't the finicky eater I thought she was. During this hot weather, she really hasn't eaten much. She has never eaten much in the morning when we let her out, but at night she will eat a cup of large breed dry dog food with 2 or 3 packets of Moist & Meaty on it. I also usually grab an egg or two out of the pen & crack open over it. She'll definitely eat it then. 

Of course, she always prefers the cat food to her own & the cats like the dog food better than their own :roll:


----------



## carabelli

we have started adding a can of dog food to they dry ... we then add some water and mix it up well ... they seem to really enjoy this ... that is a good idea on the egg ... we will have to give that a try


----------

